
My side project: Rank your tech company based on culture - madisonhamman
https://www.becandid.co
======
Karunamon
I like the idea (kinda like a no-frills Glassdoor), but the moment I went to
plug in my company, the first thing that pops up is a LinkedIn permissions
page.

No prior explanation of what the data will be used for, no assurance that my
information will be anonymous, nothing. Closed the tab.

Please consider supporting alternate signup methods for those of us that don't
want personal information tied to reviews. I know you very well may not do
this, but if you don't tell people that up front, the mind goes places...

~~~
GeneralMayhem
Seconded. If you want people to be honest about their employers, tying it to
the one place employers are almost certain to see it is a little daunting. I
understand if you want to make sure they're actually employees of the place
they're talking about, but (a) you should say that, and (b) what's to stop me
from faking my LinkedIn?

~~~
madisonhamman
Thanks for the feedback! We're adding a bit about the LinkedIn verification.
For this MVP it is an easy way to check (within reason) someone actually works
at a place. Sure, they may lie to linkedin, but for the MVP it was an 80/20
decision.

~~~
andreyf
In its early days, Facebook used email verification at a certain domain to
verify membership to a uni. Perhaps you could do the same?

~~~
madisonhamman
I like that line of reasoning. I think the anonymity and peace of mind a
company has NO way of tracking who visited the site would be degraded with
work emails. Most US companies can and do read employee emails...Thanks for
the feedback!

------
jedanbik
The first thing I looked for was a geographic search feature. Add this for job
seekers like me who want to learn more about the good stuff in their
communities!

~~~
madisonhamman
"Window-shopping" is definitely a driver on the post-mvp roadmap. Geo search
is an interesting idea...

Thanks for the feedback!

------
sytelus
Your algorithm for calculating final score seems flawed. For example, if I
give location as best rating but pay sucks, the company's rating is still
pretty good. In reality, pay matters much more than location. You should adopt
overall happiness as the final score and leave everything else as details
instead of doing average or weighted average of individual score. Also other
questions you might want to include:

* Do you think, on average, you work with smart people in your area?

* Would you recommend this company to your friends?

* How do you feel about management/politics/agility?

PS: I like the idea of using Linked-In profile. Nice.

~~~
madisonhamman
Very nice... We surveyed a hundred or so corporate types to settle on our 7
factors... but we do want to experiment with new questions.

We also envision a responsive algorithm based on a variety of variables (i.e.,
questions skipped or ignored repeatedly).

------
madisonhamman
Thanks everyone for the input! I wanted to let all those who gave feedback
know we updated the site over the weekend with better explanation of LinkedIn,
an explicit privacy policy, and an alternate (albeit it a little heavy) way of
asking to review a company without LinkedIn.

------
synaesthesisx
Neat concept....keep in mind that culture and fit can vary from person to
person and you're going to have a range of experiences. What's important is
organizing companies based on their culture so people can match themselves
better.

~~~
xivzgrev
Yea like what does a score of 80 mean? Maybe company A really values free
spirited people, a bunch of people rate them highly because of that, but the
reader doesn't like that.

How can you make the scores more relevant to a new visitor? I'd personally
like a little survey that asks me what I value in a culture, and then
calculates a match based on what other people have seen.

~~~
madisonhamman
Interesting idea- we were interested in the score to start so that companies
with great culture can wear it with a badge of honor. Statistically, anything
above 50 is above average. 80s, and 90s would be very very good Candid scores.

------
Ave
The white header/light grey body text is very hard to read against that
background image.

~~~
madisonhamman
Roger that. Thanks for the feedback.

------
bradhe
Wow. Searched for 10 well known companies and nothing. Pretty lame. Side
project indeed.

~~~
blueskin_
Perhaps it's new? </s>

~~~
madisonhamman
Brand spanking new - Launched last week at LAUNCH Festival in SF.

------
Pacabel
A list of the known companies would be useful, rather than just having to
search.

~~~
madisonhamman
Good point - we're thinking of reworking the main page to scroll more
featured/recently scored companies.

------
blueskin_
Shame it needs LinkedIn permissions.

How about some kind of privacy policy?

~~~
madisonhamman
We'll be adding that shortly. LinkedIn was the 'easiest' way to do a litmus
test on whether someone works as a place currently or not. Not perfect, but
was a good start.

------
michaelochurch
LinkedIn permwall. No thanks. Flagged.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
Flagged is a bit much. It is a fair criticism to make that requiring LinkedIn
is probably very inappropriate and probably completely counter productive but
that is enough I think.

~~~
michaelochurch
Unflagged (if it matters). You make a good point.

~~~
madisonhamman
Thanks!

------
greatsuccess
How about a real response. FUCK YOU

